
Might Blu-ray be able to save itself yet? - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/02/26/might-blu-ray-be-able-to-save-itself-yet/
======
buugs
I really do not understand this blue ray being a dead format subject. I for
one do not have the internet capabilities to download a cd sized file in a
reasonable amount of time let alone an HD quality sized movie, and highly
doubt my area will gain access to anything faster anytime soon.

If I did have the internet to do this I would also have to invest in the
harddrive space to store it, be on a tivo or a ps3 or w.e and using digital
technology means I do not have a hard copy of something which I prefer, as
well as most people one or two generations older than me.

If anything blue ray came to soon (not many people have high definition
televisions nor the money to invest in a player).

